# Konfigurationsdateien und Maven



## JBenutzername (31. Jan 2009)

Hi,

ich möchte mit Maven eine ausführbares Jar erstellen. Mein Programm liest eine Konfigurationsdatei ein. Diese Datei sollte sich außerhalb des Jars befinden, weil es möglich sein muss, diese zur Laufzeit zu ändern. Zur Jar-Erzeugung benutze ich das Assembly-Plugin.

Danke im voraus!


----------



## maki (31. Jan 2009)

> Mein Programm liest eine Konfigurationsdatei ein. Diese Datei sollte sich außerhalb des Jars befinden, weil es möglich sein muss, diese zur Laufzeit zu ändern.


Sieh dir doch mal die Java Preferences API an, hat nix mit Maven zu tun.



> Zur Jar-Erzeugung benutze ich das Assembly-Plugin.


Reicht denn dafür das JAR Plugin nicht aus?


----------



## JBenutzername (1. Feb 2009)

Ich wollte eigentlich mit dem Assembly-Plugin eine Über-Jar-Archiv enrzeugen, das alle Abhängigkeiten enthält.

Die o.g. API schau ich mir mal an.


----------



## maki (1. Feb 2009)

> Ich wollte eigentlich mit dem Assembly-Plugin eine Über-Jar-Archiv enrzeugen, das alle Abhängigkeiten enthält.


Das ergibt natürlich Sinn.


----------

